# De-motivational Poster



## AWP (Jul 25, 2016)

I have a few of their shirts and now I have this on my desk. Use it as a self-reminder, give one to a coworker in need, leave it in a Bible at church, whatever.

FREE De-motivational Mini Poster

P.S. It's free


----------



## Blizzard (Jul 25, 2016)

I have one of Evan's shirts too; "No One Else Is Coming..."  Good stuff.


----------



## Raptor (Jul 25, 2016)

I'm curious as to why there's free shipping on orders over $66. Didn't find anything on the site on why he chose that number.


----------



## Gunz (Jul 25, 2016)

Raptor said:


> I'm curious as to why there's free shipping on orders over $66. Didn't find anything on the site on why he chose that number.



Why are you motivated to find out?


----------



## AWP (Jul 25, 2016)

Raptor said:


> I'm curious as to why there's free shipping on orders over $66. Didn't find anything on the site on why he chose that number.



They have an email address. Either lay there and suck or do the deed.


----------



## Raptor (Jul 26, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> Why are you motivated to find out?


Just curiosity. Its weird to see a number that isn't a multiple of five to be used as the basis for free shipping.



Freefalling said:


> They have an email address. Either lay there and suck or do the deed.


Like one of the decals said:






I'll do some searching around a bit, first and if I don't find an answer, then I'll ask.
I went through the Facebook page of the company and didn't find anything (it could've just been a typo for all I know), but he has some pretty cool stuff on there.


----------



## AWP (Aug 1, 2016)

And they have another. Good for reminding you to get with the modern American program or to torment that special liberal in your life. 

FREE De-motivational Mini Poster


----------



## amlove21 (Aug 7, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> And they have another. Good for reminding you to get with the modern American program or to torment that special liberal in your life.
> 
> FREE De-motivational Mini Poster


I have their last de-motivational poster hanging in my office as a reminder to not be a lil bitch about life. 

As soon as they reprint the "No one else is coming..." tee, that shit's getting ordered too.


----------



## AWP (Aug 7, 2016)

amlove21 said:


> I have their last de-motivational poster hanging in my office as a reminder to not be a lil bitch about life.
> 
> As soon as they reprint the "No one else is coming..." tee, that shit's getting ordered too.



"Victory" and the "Kunar Valley Heliskiing" for me. They have good gear. Another favorite is ingloriousamateurs.com and their "Oh so social" tee with a Carpetbagger B-24 dropping a Joe.


----------



## AWP (Aug 8, 2016)

You know the guy who needs this. You probably know several guys who need this. Maybe we need this for every banned user.

Digital Download - FREE De-motivational Mini Poster


----------



## Kraut783 (Aug 8, 2016)

Art - Spikes K9 Fund "Commute" Canvas

Awesome print....and awesome website

Spikes K9 Fund | Spikes K9 Fund


----------



## AWP (Aug 15, 2016)

Time.... this one's pretty awesome.

Digital Download - FREE De-motivational Mini Poster


----------



## DocIllinois (Aug 15, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> Time.... this one's pretty awesome.
> 
> Digital Download - FREE De-motivational Mini Poster



The time wasters are entitled to be given the same rewards and outcomes as the bad asses.

That's the way it works now.  Keep up with the times, geez.  :wall:

#oxygenthieflivesmatter


----------



## Gunz (Aug 15, 2016)

The Excuse Matrix. So _that's_ where I've been hiding all these years...


----------



## AWP (Aug 18, 2016)

amlove21 said:


> As soon as they reprint the "No one else is coming..." tee, that shit's getting ordered too.



Back in stock.

Tshirt - No One Is Coming


----------



## AWP (Sep 25, 2016)

This is so simple and priceless.

Digital Download - FREE De-motivational Mini Poster


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 26, 2016)

It's that time of year for us acquisition folks. Nothing but love for my customers but when you are still trying to define your requirement with three days left in the fiscal year, I have no pity for when I don't have the time to make an award and you lose your funding.


----------



## x SF med (Sep 26, 2016)

NavyBuyer said:


> View attachment 16712 It's that time of year for us acquisition folks. Nothing but love for my customers but when you are still trying to define your requirement with three days left in the fiscal year, I have no pity for when I don't have the time to make an award and you lose your funding.



You asked for it....  I have music for that....


----------



## AWP (Oct 18, 2016)

These guys keep doing the neatest things.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 18, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> These guys keep doing the neatest things.




Total badass.


----------

